# Collecting The Fry



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

My 3 female guppies have been without a male for quite a while now, but I seen about 10-12 fry at the bottom of my 55g today.Do you think a gravel vacuum would be ok to get to them and not hurt them? or just a tube to suck them out? 
I would just leave them but last time I did, I only got 1 that survived and still no male so I don't know how many more they will have.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The gravel vacuum should be fine, just run it through a fine-mesh net to catch them before they crash into the bucket.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nothing is perfect, if you net them you risk squashing them, if you suck them, you risk them losing gill covers.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I would use a net and just be careful to not hurt them.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

turkey baster from the dollar store works quite well for a multitude of functions.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone 
I don't want to hurt them so I think I'll try the turkey baster, sounds like the safest option.
If I can't get them, then I could just buy more plants for them to hide in and hope more than 1 survives.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get a big net and small net. Take out the decor, net the big fish out first (maybe before pulling the smallest decor) and put them in a bucket, chase the little fish into the big net with a small net. Usually, fish are easy to catch exactly once, but you have to be careful with the littles.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good luck, you have a big or should I say small problem on your hands!!!


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

let me know how the turkey baster method works .....when i catch them i use a net and swirl the water up away from the gravel and it makes a current that lifts them out of the gravel and then i scoop the net under them .....i havent lost any doing it that way and none have been harmed to my knowlege ....i have between 28-38 platy fry as we speak


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just use a net. Haven't had any problems. I have found females are much more dominant in fry. I got only 3 males out of like 13. And i gave them away before i could sex them, not knowing they were males and how beautiful they turned out XD. i keep them till they have color now. lol.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

congrates on the new guppy babies.... hope they all make it... good luck!!


----------

